# ACS Assessment submitted in September



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I have created this group to find out the status of the ACS submission process for the folks, who have submitted in the month of september 2017:fingerscrossed:

Lets discuss and share our experience here at this forum.

I have submitted on 9th September and its showing the status as Application submitted


----------



## kwt_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Wishing you the very best.
I am also gathering my document and will be submitting soon.

I have one question:
Do you need to submit all semester's mark list or only the final consolidated mark list enough ?
I have a degree in Electronics and Communication Engineering.

Also did you follow the ACS checklist for documents ?


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

kwt_ said:


> Wishing you the very best.
> I am also gathering my document and will be submitting soon.
> 
> I have one question:
> ...


Final Consolidated marksheet is required and if the CO ask you the detailed mark sheet then you can give your justification if you dont have it.

Yes I have followed the ACS checklist for the documents

Hope this helps


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any assessment outcomes for peeps who have submitted in Sept ?
I did it on 8th and its still with the assessor.


----------



## kwt_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Patience 
Meanwhile did you do your English test ?
I did ACS on 21 Sept and is with assessor.
From CO --> assessor it was fast.
There must be loads of requests. So just have to wait i suppose.


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any assessment outcomes for peeps who have submitted in Sept ?
> I did it on 8th and its still with the assessor.


Same here, posted on 9th september and its still with the Asessor. I am also getting impatient , but tell it to myself to hold the horses :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kirankumarb2017 (Sep 12, 2017)

Guys, I have submitted my application to ACS on 4th September and still waiting for the outcome. It took good 2 weeks for it to go from CO to Assessor. Lets see if I hear anything this week!


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

Guys, be patient. ACS might take a while due to the number of applications they receive. Mine took almost 2 months as they needed some extra documents.


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

Submitted on 7th September. with the assessor.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

It would takes at least 4-6 weeks for them to provide initial response


----------



## aussieshiv (Oct 3, 2017)

*Hello All*

Hello friends, 

new user in expat forum. I have submitted my ACS on 30th September. Waiting for the result.

All the best to all of you. 

Thanks



PTE : 16 October 2016 (L-84, R-83, S-83, W-89)
ACS : 30 September 2017
ANZCO : 263111


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

I have submitted ACS-RPL on 10th September. How much time it will take? Does RPL takes more time?


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

aussieshiv said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All the Best... just wondering why you waited for so long after giving your PTE on 2016 or its a mistake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausieshiv (May 28, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> All the Best... just wondering why you waited for so long after giving your PTE on 2016 or its a mistake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, not a mistake. I was planning to start the process last year however, my company transferred me to Singapore. Didn't get much time after that.


----------



## ausieshiv (May 28, 2017)

kwt_ said:


> Wishing you the very best.
> I am also gathering my document and will be submitting soon.
> 
> I have one question:
> ...


ello

Hello Friends,

I have a query about documents as well. I completed my graduation from 2 different universities ( 1st year from one univ and 2nd,3rd year from another) . When i joined second year, i submitted my original LC/Migration certificate. I only have transcripts and degree certificate from both universities. 

Do you think ACS will ask for any document as a proof of transfer/migration from univ A to Univ B

Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

ausieshiv said:


> ello
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As far as I know, they are only concerned with the transcripts and certificate of individual years. Thats the only ask from them. Never heard of submission of any migration or transfer certificate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> I have submitted ACS-RPL on 10th September. How much time it will take? Does RPL takes more time?


I applied for same ACS+RPL on 1st Sep...and still waiting for results!!!


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

siva26 said:


> Guys, be patient. ACS might take a while due to the number of applications they receive. Mine took almost 2 months as they needed some extra documents.


You mean it took two months after you submitted all the documents they need?


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

I managed to get them assess my profile after 5 weeks of processing time.
With additional fee $200 to follow their recommended job title.
However, they deducted 4 years of my working experience over my full-time employment.


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

joon.parvesh said:


> I applied for same ACS+RPL on 1st Sep...and still waiting for results!!!


Hi... Just got my ACS RPL skill assessment positive with Deductions of 5.5 years of work experience 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

joon.parvesh said:


> Hi... Just got my ACS RPL skill assessment positive with Deductions of 5.5 years of work experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


when did you apply?


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

sting.x said:


> when did you apply?


1st Sep 2017 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

joon.parvesh said:


> 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I submitted the document on 7th Sep. Hope to get the positive result this week.


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

Yes... Hopefully in one week

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have submitted on 9th September . Hopefully by the end of this week I will get the assessment . Let me know one thing is there any possibility of asking for more documents when its at the status With Asessor. As in both of my degrees, I have only submitted my consolidated marksheet and there was a chance that they would look for the individual Marksheet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> I have submitted on 9th September . Hopefully by the end of this week I will get the assessment . Let me know one thing is there any possibility of asking for more documents when its at the status With Asessor. As in both of my degrees, I have only submitted my consolidated marksheet and there was a chance that they would look for the individual Marksheet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ask for documentation is before moving into assessor stage... Now it's the result time

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

joon.parvesh said:


> The ask for documentation is before moving into assessor stage... Now it's the result time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Once it's changed from CO to assessor... It means your documents are upto date... Thats my understanding and experience 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

joon.parvesh said:


> The ask for documentation is before moving into assessor stage... Now it's the result time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thanks for the information Parvesh . Really appreciate that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausieshiv (May 28, 2017)

Hello Joon.parvesh,

How many years of experience did you actually show in ACS application? 5.5 years is a large chunck. May i know what is your qualification and total experience. I think i will have to go through RPL route as well. 
Congrats on your ACS+RPL results. All the best!


----------



## joon.parvesh (May 25, 2017)

ausieshiv said:


> Hello Joon.parvesh,
> 
> How many years of experience did you actually show in ACS application? 5.5 years is a large chunck. May i know what is your qualification and total experience. I think i will have to go through RPL route as well.
> Congrats on your ACS+RPL results. All the best!


Thnx buddy... To be true... I did a mis calculation and it's 6 Yrs deducted..... Total exp is 11.5 Yrs... And I applied RPL for just 5 points... Partner skills 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausieshiv (May 28, 2017)

OK. Thanks for the Info.


----------



## ausieshiv (May 28, 2017)

Oh.. i have only 7 years relevant exp. I can't afford to lose


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

joon.parvesh said:


> ausieshiv said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Joon.parvesh,
> ...


Congrats Parvesh!!

Which code did you apply for?


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

joon.parvesh said:


> Thnx buddy... To be true... I did a mis calculation and it's 6 Yrs deducted..... Total exp is 11.5 Yrs... And I applied RPL for just 5 points... Partner skills
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




May I know what was the ANZCODE you have applied and whats your degree as I see too much has been deducted from your work ex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

Guys, any updates for applications submitted in September? I applied on 7th September, still with assessor now. But I know some people who applied on 4-5th September already got the results


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

If an application if filed via RPL route, the deduction is 6 years. No surprise there.



samgegr8 said:


> May I know what was the ANZCODE you have applied and whats your degree as I see too much has been deducted from your work ex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naylor86 (Aug 30, 2017)

I submitted mine on the 18th Sept but it hasn't changed from 'recieved yet'...


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

ACS assessment roughly takes a month. Mine was 2 due to lack of document and they tend to ask for documents one by one.


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

sting.x said:


> Guys, any updates for applications submitted in September? I applied on 7th September, still with assessor now. But I know some people who applied on 4-5th September already got the results


Hi sting.x,

I am also waiting for ACS results, submitted on 8th sep... i mailed them and got the standard reply of it will take 6-8 weeks..


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

I submitted mine on the 18th Sept, on 20th it was changes to with accessor.
Till now its with accessor only, I think by end of Oct I should get the result.


----------



## auscall (Sep 7, 2017)

sting.x said:


> Guys, any updates for applications submitted in September? I applied on 7th September, still with assessor now. But I know some people who applied on 4-5th September already got the results


Received my ACS results today, positive assessment! 

ACS applied: 7th September
ACS results: 13th October


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

aussieshiv said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> new user in expat forum. I have submitted my ACS on 30th September. Waiting for the result.
> 
> ...


Hey, I also submitted ACS on the same date. Mine is via RPL route though. Status changed to with assessor within 3-4 days, and it is still the same. Please update when you get the result.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All,

I have received my ACS Assessment. They have only deducted 2 years. My total experience is 10 years, so I get the exact 8 years (maximum) for Work ex.
Thanks for all the help with really informative stuff:rockon:


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!

Can you pls tell your educational qualifications and the ANZSCO code you applied for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

JitheshPothera said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can you pls tell your educational qualifications and the ANZSCO code you applied for?
> 
> ...




I have completed My Bsc Comp sc as major and MCA . I had applied for ANZSCO 261313 which is Software Developer . I have seen that if you have computer science degree with development experience , they deduct the minimum that is 2 years with this code . But if you apply for 261111 Business analyst there will be minimum deduction of 4 years, even for my code the deduction is the same if you have not completed with Computer Science as major . This is my general observation with experience from my mates and colleagues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> I have completed My Bsc Comp sc as major and MCA . I had applied for ANZSCO 261313 which is Software Developer . I have seen that if you have computer science degree with development experience , they deduct the minimum that is 2 years with this code . But if you apply for 261111 Business analyst there will be minimum deduction of 4 years, even for my code the deduction is the same if you have not completed with Computer Science as major . This is my general observation with experience from my mates and colleagues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks mate. I have completed btech in mechanical engg. And I’ve applied for ANZSCO 261314 Software tester. I have applied via RPL route. I heard my 6 years of experience will be deducted . Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsoares (Oct 14, 2017)

ACS Application: 8th Sept,
RPL
Waiting...


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

FYI.
Just an update so that you are aware of the current processing times for ACS.

I submitted by ACS on 9th Sept 2017 and received a positive assessment today.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

varun2726 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> FYI.
> Just an update so that you are aware of the current processing times for ACS.
> ...


Congrats

Hope we too receive this week as i have submitted for renew on 14th Sept. How many episodes did u submitted?


----------



## Jatinder582 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have got my ACS assessment done under ANZSOC code 261312 (Developer Programmer), I have got regular MCA degree 3 year but they deducted my 4 years of exp because I did not give proof of my IT Education for 4 years. I have done PGDCA correspondence course before MCA, will my correspondence PGDCA course will help me in decreasing my deducted IT experience from 4 to 2 years. I am going to apply review soon for this, Kindly advise friends.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Hope we too receive this week as i have submitted for renew on 14th Sept. How many episodes did u submitted?



i have also applied on 14th sep-, hopefully next week, what is ur anzco


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Immi master said:


> i have also applied on 14th sep-, hopefully next week, what is ur anzco




Best of Luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Immi master said:


> pradu143 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats
> ...


System Analyst


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, after 45 day I hv received a query that I need to attach certified copy of passport,and this is already there at the time of filling ACS. I have double checked and it's a certified copy so not sure why and what they are really asking for...does anyone receive the similar query and your thoughts on it???


----------



## nelsoares (Oct 14, 2017)

Received on 17th sept. 



nelsoares said:


> acs application: 8th sept,
> rpl
> waiting...


----------



## nelsoares (Oct 14, 2017)

Applied 8th spet
received 17th oct



nelsoares said:


> received on 17th oct.


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

Parveen.beba said:


> Hi, after 45 day I hv received a query that I need to attach certified copy of passport,and this is already there at the time of filling ACS. I have double checked and it's a certified copy so not sure why and what they are really asking for...does anyone receive the similar query and your thoughts on it???




May be a mistake from their side . You can send a mail with the details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

nelsoares said:


> Applied 8th spet
> 
> received 17th oct




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

*ACS Assessment*

Hi All, 

Applied for ACS assessment on 16th September and got positive outcome on 16th October for Software Engineer 261313. got approval in 30 days :fingerscrossed:

Thanks
Prem


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied for ACS assessment on 16th September and got positive outcome on 16th October for Software Engineer 261313. got approval in 30 days
> 
> ...


Congrats, lucky that u received in 30days how many episodes did u have ?
I applied on 14th Sept n yet to receive the results.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

pradu143 said:


> Congrats, lucky that u received in 30days how many episodes did u have ?
> I applied on 14th Sept n yet to receive the results.



Hi , 

I had two SD's for my two companies, total exp 8 years. ACS deducted 2 years from that. So getting 10 points for exp . 

Thanks


----------



## kwt_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Anyone who applied by mid / end Sept started getting responses from ACS?


----------



## subbu227 (Oct 20, 2017)

*venkat*



Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I had two SD's for my two companies, total exp 8 years. ACS deducted 2 years from that. So getting 10 points for exp .
> 
> Thanks


what is your education qualification? 
is it related to Computer science?


----------



## subbu227 (Oct 20, 2017)

yes i did on 18-sep, yet to get the result.


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Would like to thank the forum members for all the wonderful posts, its very helpful.

I got ACS results positive today for ANZSCO Code 261313 - Software Enigneer. I chose RPL route (since i have BE in Telecomm Eng.) and as expected got a 4 year deduction, and Work after Sep 2014 counted as relevant experience for claiming points. 
* My SD for job 2 was obtained from colleague in July 2017, however i continue to work in same organization
* Got a promotion recently from Senior Software Engineer to Software Team Lead. R*oles are unchanged but the TITLE has changed*.
However, I have some questions around claiming points:
1) Should I get a review done over the ACS Result for the current role. Since my ACS letter reflects to my role in job 2 as SSE?
2) I have got promotion in October 2017, can i safely claim points till Sep 2017 without claiming the points from October 1st 2017 that would be in Team Lead role?

Thanks!


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

5 weeks and 1 day for me to get a positive assessment for 262112.


----------



## tech88 (Sep 25, 2017)

tech88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Would like to thank the forum members for all the wonderful posts, its very helpful.
> 
> ...


Please ignore the above.


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

subbu227 said:


> what is your education qualification?
> is it related to Computer science?


Hi, 

Mine is BE(ECE), what i did was , I sent my complete syllabus to ACS. Dont know what they saw in that and deducted 2 years. 

Thanks


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Prem0625 said:


> subbu227 said:
> 
> 
> > what is your education qualification?
> ...


When did you submit your request?

Mine is also in ECE Electronics and Communication Engineering only. I have uploaded only marksheets and degree but not Subject Wise Transcripts. I think they will deduct 4 years as I applied for Software Engineer.

It's good that in your case they deducted only 2 years. 
What are my changes of getting 2 years deducted?
I submitted my ACS ON 18th Sep, till now it's with assessor. If I upload transcripts will it take same time or it will be considered as submitted today?


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. I have submitted my ACS assessment on 23rd September 2017. It is with assessor since 27th September. Waiting for the result. All the best to all the folks who are waiting for the result and congrats to the ones who got positive assessment.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey Ankit,

I don't think you've to submit any transcripts now. Since the application is with the assessor, you will not have the option to upload any additional documents. Assessor will let you know if additional documents are required.


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted my ACS assessment on 23rd September 2017. It is with assessor since 27th September. Waiting for the result. All the best to all the folks who are waiting for the result and congrats to the ones who got positive assessment.


Even,I have applied on 23rd September 2017, Waiting for results.Kindly update once you get.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

balu_vanaja said:


> asureshbabu06 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


You guys may receive the result in 1st week of Nov as i applied on 14th Sept and received on 23rd Oct.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

balu_vanaja said:


> Even,I have applied on 23rd September 2017, Waiting for results.Kindly update once you get.


Sure balu...what is your ANZCO code?


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

subframe said:


> 5 weeks and 1 day for me to get a positive assessment for 262112.


Hi Mate, I have also lodged for 2621112. No response so far. Can you please share your units or your degree details. Im nervous waiting for the assessment.


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

y2j said:


> Hi Mate, I have also lodged for 2621112. No response so far. Can you please share your units or your degree details. Im nervous waiting for the assessment.


Dont worry as it is taking time for every one, you may have to wait for one more week. if the status is with Assessor no need to worry, you can check this by logging into ACS.


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

y2j said:


> Hi Mate, I have also lodged for 2621112. No response so far. Can you please share your units or your degree details. Im nervous waiting for the assessment.


Same here bro. I have applied for 262112. Waiting for ACS assessment. B.Sc(computer science) and MCA(Master of computer applications) with 8 years of experience.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

I have question for all who got a result from ACS recently. Does the assessment result get published in the ACS member portal before the email is sent?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Same here bro. I have applied for 262112. Waiting for ACS assessment. B.Sc(computer science) and MCA(Master of computer applications) with 8 years of experience.


Hi Mate,
when did you lodge your assessment?


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted my application on 20 September and still waiting... when did you submit?


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Manal2015 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application on 20 September and still waiting... when did you submit?


I Submitted on 9th of September. Still no result.


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

y2j said:


> I Submitted on 9th of September. Still no result.


I have heard that it takes about 40 ~ 45 days nowadays... Maybe you receive your result next Monday


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Manal2015 said:


> I have heard that it takes about 40 ~ 45 days nowadays... Maybe you receive your result next Monday


Yeah lets see. Im getting nervous now.


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

I have submitted my skills assessment on 12th Sep and got positive result on 18th Oct.
The result letter had a mistake and I immediately replied to the sender notifying about the same, but there is no response from their side, I sent a reminder on 21st but still no reply. 

Wondering what to do now? Anybody else faced a similar problem here?


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

hashamahmad said:


> I have submitted my skills assessment on 12th Sep and got positive result on 18th Oct.
> The result letter had a mistake and I immediately replied to the sender notifying about the same, but there is no response from their side, I sent a reminder on 21st but still no reply.
> 
> Wondering what to do now? Anybody else faced a similar problem here?



What are the mistakes you had in ACS ? even i have simple mistakes for which i need to write to ACS, i guess you need to allow atleast 10 days to reply after writing a mail.

What all the things have you included in the mail ?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi guys 
I am new to this forum. i have been continuously reading this forum from past two weeks to get an answer of my question but could not find it.

My concern is 

I am not sure whether i will be able to get my degree assessed from ACS in 2613** category. i studied around 5 web development courses in my degree other half courses were related to Business analyst.

Q1- Will i be able to get my degree assessed in 2613** category?

Q2- is it possible to apply for skill assessment for two different categories such as for ( ICT business analyst) 261111 and for (Analyst programmer) 261311 at the same time?


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Yusuf_ said:


> Hi guys
> I am new to this forum. i have been continuously reading this forum from past two weeks to get an answer of my question but could not find it.
> 
> My concern is
> ...


You will be able to get your degree assessed for any skill but what ACS does is, If the education is considered non relevant to the chosen skill, applicants are getting up to 4 years deduction in their work experience. If education is relevant, then deduction is for 2 years. 

In most cases, based on the roles and responsibilities you submit in your application, ACS had recommended alternate Skill than the applied one.


----------



## hashamahmad (Jul 13, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> What are the mistakes you had in ACS ? even i have simple mistakes for which i need to write to ACS, i guess you need to allow atleast 10 days to reply after writing a mail.
> 
> What all the things have you included in the mail ?


They have written the wrong country name under one of my job experience which I highlighted in a separate screenshot for notification along with the result letter and the employment reference letter for better clarity. The mistake is ofcourse minor but I think it will have a major impact if not rectified at this stage i believe.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks alot for your reply argo bro 
Infact I'm an onshore applicant who finished my professional year. So my case is different 
So in this case I will be able to get my degree assessed in any field? 
Secondly, is it possible to get my degree assessed in two categories?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Yusuf_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...





Thanks alot for your reply argo bro 
Infact I'm an onshore applicant who finished my professional year. So my case is different 
So in this case I will be able to get my degree assessed in any field? 
Secondly, is it possible to get my degree assessed in two categories?


----------



## ashishsethi1212 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello friends


Belong to computer science background. Applied my ACS on 26 th Sept.

No response yet. Any body else on similar grounds ?


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

ashishsethi1212 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> 
> Belong to computer science background. Applied my ACS on 26 th Sept.
> ...


I have submitted on 18th Sept. Till now with assessor. Hope will get result by next week, possibly on Monday.


----------



## ashutosh.rn (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi All
I have around 11 years of relevant experience in ICT BA/SA. my degree is non ICT and I have did RPL for the same.
Bachelors degree competed in 2002
Experience from 2002 to 2017 in relevant field is at least 11 years
Completed post graduation in e business in 2013 (can be considered major ICT according to me)
Now if ACS decides to consider my PG + experience, i will end up getting only 5 points (2013 to 2017=4 years minus 2 years=2 years= 5 points)
If ACS decides to consider my Bachelors+ experience+RPL, I may end up getting 10 points (11 years minus 6 years RPL=5 years=10 points)
So in such case do they consider the max points option or the minimum one?

The reason why I am asking this question is, I have received a mail from them asking for full transcript of my post graduation wherein I had missed uploading result of one semester. I am worried that if they consider my PG over bachelors, i will loose 5 points..
Please guide...


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I submitted my ACS today on 28th October any idea how much time will it take and what are the trends of October


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sharmak said:


> I submitted my ACS today on 28th October any idea how much time will it take and what are the trends of October


Trend is 5 to 6 weeks so u need to wait till 1st week of Dec.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> I submitted my ACS today on 28th October any idea how much time will it take and what are the trends of October


Yeah me at 23 oct . Let's hope for the best. 


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

nickypatson said:


> Yeah me at 23 oct . Let's hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk




Generally it takes 5 weeks taking into consideration the present backlog . The first stage is IN PROCESS , if there is any document required you will be notified else it will directly go to WITH ASESSOR in couple of weeks . Then it takes another 2-3 weeks to see the final status that is APPLICATION FINALISED with a mail of the asessment at your inbox.

Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> Generally it takes 5 weeks taking into consideration the present backlog . The first stage is IN PROCESS , if there is any document required you will be notified else it will directly go to WITH ASESSOR in couple of weeks . Then it takes another 2-3 weeks to see the final status that is APPLICATION FINALISED with a mail of the asessment at your inbox.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Yeah right .. thanks 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit.malasiya (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi guys,

I submitted ACS application(Software Engineer) on 18th Sep and got positive result today. It's taking 5 weeks to get finalized.


----------



## ashishsethi1212 (Oct 28, 2017)

Congratulations for your positive result. 

Did they deduct 2 years of experience or less or more ? What is the current ongoing trend? Also are you taking any agent's help for futher process? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jagsun (Oct 30, 2017)

kwt_ said:


> Anyone who applied by mid / end Sept started getting responses from ACS?


I have applied on 22nd Sep after business hours. With a long weekend following at that time, I would consider myself as 26th Sep effectively. Have not received yet.


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

ankit.malasiya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted ACS application(Software Engineer) on 18th Sep and got positive result today. It's taking 5 weeks to get finalized.




Congratulations. 

If you applied on 18th Sep and got the assessment yesterday, then isn’t it full 6 weeks? Was there any delay in between for resubmission of docs or anything like that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagsun (Oct 30, 2017)

HI Guys,

I received my ACS assessment today. Does anyone know when is the first invitation round for November 2017 ?

Thanks.

ANZSCO Code - 261313 Software Engineer
ACS Submission - 22/09/2017
PTE Exam - 27/09/2017 - Score 10 points
ACS Outcome - 31/10/2017
EOI Filed - 31/10/2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

jagsun said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment today. Does anyone know when is the first invitation round for November 2017 ?
> 
> ...


I guess 1st November, how many points do u have ?


----------



## subbu227 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, 
I applied for 261313 assessment on 18th September, but i got the response from ACS that" i need to change the skill set to 261112( Systems analyst), if you reject the suggestion your assessment will be unsuitable", i am afraid of it and accepted the suggestion, finally got the positive assessment today for 261112.

But i don't want to submit EOI with 261112, where as i am interested in 261313.

my question is 
1.Can i apply for ACS Assessment again ( A Fresh application) for 261313 with updated in roles and responsibilities without changing the experience dates? ( My bad was i added some extra roles related to Business intelligence in the last assessment, that might be the reason they forced me to change the ANZSCO code, now i am planning to remove those things in second time) 

2. Is there any probability of getting negative assessment for the 2nd time , if i update the roles and responsibilities .

Thanks for your help.
Venkat


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

balu_vanaja said:


> Even,I have applied on 23rd September 2017, Waiting for results.Kindly update once you get.


Hi,

I got my ACS assessment today..Positive...Only two years dedudted...code 262112


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

jagsun said:


> I have applied on 22nd Sep after business hours. With a long weekend following at that time, I would consider myself as 26th Sep effectively. Have not received yet.


Hi,

I got my ACS assessment today. Submitted on Sep 23..Positive...Only two years dedudted...code 262112


----------



## jagsun (Oct 30, 2017)

pradu143 said:


> I guess 1st November, how many points do u have ?


I have got 70 points. But looks like there was no invitation round that happened today


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*skill assessment*

Applied on 14th of September, still waiting


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment today..Positive...Only two years dedudted...code 262112


Thanks for letting me ..

Congrats ..

What is your education, How many episodes your experience.


----------



## Manal2015 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I got my positive assessment today, all the best to others waiting...
Submitted my application on 20 Sep 2017
Received positive assessment on 01 Nov 2017 
Nominated occupation: Analyst Programmer 
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
PTE: to be taken
Planning to apply on 65 points


----------



## samgegr8 (Nov 13, 2015)

subbu227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 261313 assessment on 18th September, but i got the response from ACS that" i need to change the skill set to 261112( Systems analyst), if you reject the suggestion your assessment will be unsuitable", i am afraid of it and accepted the suggestion, finally got the positive assessment today for 261112.
> 
> ...




Hi Venkat,

You need to be very careful in the job description. Anything extra would lead to a problem like this. Now ACS have your profile and you cannot just change the job description again for a new code . I would suggest to stick to the Job code that you have got and apply on that itself . Dont look for any deviation as it anything and everything that looks like tampering would be considered as fraud and Visa would be denied . As a friendly advice, stick to what you have and Best of luck with the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my ACS results today and Positive.All the best for others who are waiting for.

Applied on: 23 - Sep-2017
Received on: 02-Nov-2017
Nominated occupation: Software Engineer
Deducted years :1.5 years out of total years


----------



## subbu227 (Oct 20, 2017)

samgegr8 said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> You need to be very careful in the job description. Anything extra would lead to a problem like this. Now ACS have your profile and you cannot just change the job description again for a new code . I would suggest to stick to the Job code that you have got and apply on that itself . Dont look for any deviation as it anything and everything that looks like tampering would be considered as fraud and Visa would be denied . As a friendly advice, stick to what you have and Best of luck with the application.
> 
> ...


But i came to know a person can have more than one ACS assessment and both can be valid.?


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my ACS application on 05th of October and from almost 15 days its still with Acessor.

Any idea how long it will take once its with Acessor.


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

The trend is going close to 6 weeks


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 05th of October and from almost 15 days its still with Acessor.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take once its with Acessor.



The trend is going close to 6 weeks


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my ACS application on 05th of October and from almost 15 days its still with Acessor.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take once its with Acessor.


Yeah its take 6 weeks to get result. 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

balu_vanaja said:


> The trend is going close to 6 weeks


Thanks Balu and am planning to get my PCC and Mode of Instruction certificate for my spouse ,, any suggestions

I have applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Expecting 70 points with positive ACS assessment(Have taken PTE Already).


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Thanks Balu and am planning to get my PCC and Mode of Instruction certificate for my spouse ,, any suggestions
> 
> I have applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Expecting 70 points with positive ACS assessment(Have taken PTE Already).



In the mean time before I get the ACS result


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

Applied in 18th September for ict security ..still waiting


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Applied on oct 23 still waiting for software engineer

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> rahul.ankireddypalli said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Balu and am planning to get my PCC and Mode of Instruction certificate for my spouse ,, any suggestions
> ...



If ur confident enough that u will receive positive ACS with 70 points then u will receive the invitation the very next round once u submit for EOI. Mean while you may do the PCC and Medical so that you will very much ready with all the docs to upload.

You may receive ACS results by mid of Nov as u applied on 5th OCT.

2211 Accountants ? 75 points ? 04/09/2017
2212 Auditors ? 75 points ? 05/08/2017
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points ? 12/09/2017 (18/09/2017 ? not confirmed)
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 22/04/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals ? 70 points ? 13/10/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points ? 18/07/2017
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points ? 15/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points ? 03/03/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations ? 65 points ? 27/09/2017


----------



## pradu143 (Jul 27, 2015)

marouthu said:


> Applied in 18th September for ict security ..still waiting


You may receive in a week and most of them received their results who applied around 18th sept.

I applied on 14th Sept and received ACS on 23rd Oct.


----------



## varun.chauhan (Nov 1, 2017)

*Awaiting ACS result*

I had applied for my ACS on 23rd September and still awaiting result. Applied for 261313 with close to 9.5 yrs of exp. Any idea What's the trend on waiting time for invite under 261313 with 70 points? 

Thanks


----------



## balu_vanaja (May 10, 2017)

varun.chauhan said:


> I had applied for my ACS on 23rd September and still awaiting result. Applied for 261313 with close to 9.5 yrs of exp. Any idea What's the trend on waiting time for invite under 261313 with 70 points?
> 
> Thanks


Even I have applied on same date and got results on yesterday.Surly will get by this week or by Monday.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

@varun.chauhan 

I have submitted ACS application on 23rd too for 261313. Haven't received the reply yet. 

At score of 70 you should get invitation in the next round only.


----------



## jaswanthjasu (Jan 18, 2015)

rahul.ankireddypalli said:


> Thanks Balu and am planning to get my PCC and Mode of Instruction certificate for my spouse ,, any suggestions
> 
> I have applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Expecting 70 points with positive ACS assessment(Have taken PTE Already).


I got mine in 2 weeks when I applied in June. Looks like it is taking longer now. For Mode of Instruction, i have a template shared by my Consultancy. You need to get it on the letterhead of the college she graduated from. PCC can be done in a day or two max.


----------



## rahul.ankireddypalli (Sep 8, 2017)

jaswanthjasu said:


> I got mine in 2 weeks when I applied in June. Looks like it is taking longer now. For Mode of Instruction, i have a template shared by my Consultancy. You need to get it on the letterhead of the college she graduated from. PCC can be done in a day or two max.


Hi Jaswanth, 

could u please share that template and it will be very helpful for me and I will get my PCC and mode of instruction first before I get the ACS results and will make myself ready for the EOI on mid November.


----------



## Vinokan (Oct 10, 2017)

Guys is all September application been cleared?


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

I have applied on Sep 30th and still waiting. What is the last date of application processed as on today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.chauhan (Nov 1, 2017)

JitheshPothera said:


> I have applied on Sep 30th and still waiting. What is the last date of application processed as on today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had applied on 23rd Sept and received the result on 6th November 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

varun.chauhan said:


> I had applied on 23rd Sept and received the result on 6th November
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate. I think I will have to wait for 1 more week in that case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi I applied on 18th sep and got my +ve assessment on 6th Nov


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

I had submitted ACS on 23rd Sep and got ACS positive on 6th Nov. 
Electronics and Instrumentation- ICT major with 4 yrs deducted from my experience. 
Have 65 Points for 261313.


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

I got positive assessment today. Applied on Sep 30th. Looks like applications are getting processed on Mondays ( just my observation).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwt_ (Sep 6, 2017)

I applied for ACS on Sept 22. I can see that it is finalized on 10th November. However have not got any e-mail from ACS with the result ? Just wondering why ?


----------



## varun.chauhan (Nov 1, 2017)

kwt_ said:


> I applied for ACS on Sept 22. I can see that it is finalized on 10th November. However have not got any e-mail from ACS with the result ? Just wondering why ?


Do check your spam folders too just in case!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwt_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Dear All,

Got the result letter. + ve 
Normally i think it takes almost a week to get the result letter after it is finalised status. Always good to followup via e-mail.


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

kwt_ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got the result letter. + ve
> Normally i think it takes almost a week to get the result letter after it is finalised status. Always good to followup via e-mail.


When u applied

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzity (Nov 23, 2017)

Prem0625 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine is BE(ECE), what i did was , I sent my complete syllabus to ACS. Dont know what they saw in that and deducted 2 years.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Prem,

Which ANZSCO code did you apply for ?

I am also from BE ECE. How did you submit your syllabus?
As a PDF and uploaded in ACS site?


Thanks,


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Did anyone face any trouble while uploading additional documents? I can’t find the document type. It just directly upload the document. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Jist upload in PDF format

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Hope this week nov last week applicant will get the results 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

*Help with estimating ACS result*

hi,

I had submitted all my documents for assessment to ACS on 16/Nov. ACS asked me to add certified copies of certain documents which I did promptly. Then I received confirmation from ACS on 20/Nov i.e. Monday that they have received all the required documents and that they will start the assessment.

When do you think ACS will send the assessment result?

Thanks.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Ausysdhome said:


> hi,
> 
> I had submitted all my documents for assessment to ACS on 16/Nov. ACS asked me to add certified copies of certain documents which I did promptly. Then I received confirmation from ACS on 20/Nov i.e. Monday that they have received all the required documents and that they will start the assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Its going to take at least 6 to 8 weeks or early.

Regards,


----------

